# e is the Australian buy/sell/swap forum?



## lizzymcfizzy (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi

Sorry that should read "where" is the Aus buy/sell/swap clearance forum

I have access to the clearance bin and swap forums for the main US site but can't find one for Australia?

Do you have one or just use the american one??

TIA!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 30, 2009)

There isn't an aussie only one, we all just use that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a lot of us have our sales in our auto-sigs too.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks!  I jut went trawling through the sales and found one aussie item and some US ones I am going to buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *happydance*

Its a shame they can't give a seperate OZ sell forum that links to the US one or something. Or two seperate forums for "US only" and "worldwide"...   I might suggest it to the owner.....


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

If you send a PM to Holstrom4 (Dawn) or maybe Lara they may be able to create a "For Sale & Swap Australia" like they have for Europe.

I know Dawn is the Moderator for the Clearance Bin, but Lara is the only Australian Moderator I believe so I'm not sure whose jurisdiction it may fall under...


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 1, 2009)

i like the idea of a worldwide and a us one... lol i get irritated when i hover over a thread and it doesnt say if they ship worldwide, so i open the thread see all the goodies and then read us only... lol


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 1, 2009)

Just letting you girls know I have just PM'd Dawn and Lara to see what whether they know if this is a possiblity and/or who we need to ask.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jul 3, 2009)

sweet!!  if they don't want to it would be good  if they had a rule that all posts had to state "US ONLY or WORLDWIDE" right at the beginning that would help.

Thanks MrsMay


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Just letting you girls know I have just PM'd Dawn and Lara to see what whether they know if this is a possiblity and/or who we need to ask._

 
have you heard back at all?


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizzymcfizzy* 

 
_have you heard back at all?_

 
Not yet, no.

I will wander off and post it in the suggestions thread


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f181/a...4/#post1717673

here you go - I've created a thread in suggestions & questions, this will probably help


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd be really keen for this. I have a VS You Curl curling iron/straightener (it's kind of a strange contraption really haha) that I'd like to offer up here on Specktra first to save me some listing fees on Ebay. I really can't sell it outside of Australia because of the different plugs etc. and it seems a bit pointless to put it in the main swap forum due to the small number of people who could possibly purchase it.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 9, 2009)

Erm do we have an answer yet?? I think we need a forum like this - we should include our NZ and SG counterparts as well since our pricing is relatively similar. C'mon mods!!


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Aug 9, 2009)

no no response yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     Good idea to include NZ and SG


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 10, 2009)

I've just PM'd Jen & Janice


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree with NZ being added but not sure on SG as they have a seperate sub-forum and although the prices are similar it's not really within the "region" if you know what I mean?

I'm happy to be over-ruled though!!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 10, 2009)

yes please to NZ!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 10, 2009)

blonde moment.. where's SG?


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 10, 2009)

Singapore


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks hun!


----------



## SometimesTheyComeBack (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, we got our own for sale & CP/Want forums! 

Good job ladies


----------



## piink_liily (Aug 14, 2009)

Woohoo!!


----------



## tarnii (Aug 14, 2009)

Impressive.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Aug 24, 2009)

yayay!!!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks guys!


----------



## Pinupsundae (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeay! This is awesome.


----------



## eurocentrix (Jan 11, 2011)

SG have their own forum on livejournal and it is mega expensive for MAC sales compared to the US couterparts. I think their prices are perhaps even higher on MAC than ours..
  	Has anyone else had this experience or am i talking out of my butt?)


----------



## eurocentrix (Jan 11, 2011)

We do? Sorry I am new..what is it? This one or )) I am VERY new)


----------

